# Growing crypts emersed



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am beginning to become very interested with crypts. I am wondering what is the best way to grow them? I know they need a lot of humidity or daily misting of their leaves. Should I plant them in pots with some amazonia soil, flora base, or potting soil and peat OR keep them like a terrarium? How large of a tank should I use to keep a decent variety of crypts. Also, how much lighting should I use and how long should I run the lights?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi deftones2015,

Here is a great site to start learning. Ghazanfar did a talk on emersed crypts for us at GSAS a year ago and it was awsome. He is also beoming involved with tissue culture. There is a lot of helpful information in his blog. Sorry, corrected the link!


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

the link takes me back to this post.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

Im no expert but my emersed crypts are doing great. I just use any pots mostly small terracotta pots. I use a mixture of soil I collect from my woods, beech tree soil ADA and peatmoss. I place the pots into the aquarium water lever about 1" below the rim of the pots add a powerhead and dose wich ever ferts you like


----------

